# mini /pocket beagles



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

saw an ad for beagle pups mini/pocket size.rare minature breed,


imagination running wild, what the heck r they?? r they pure??


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

they would be runts...Jill


----------



## RachyBobs (Oct 18, 2009)

just runts its like tea cup chi's!










as appose to..










its a bit like saying I have a 'pocket' rottwieler! She was the runt and not very big at all


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

My Badger's the runt of her litter, She's now the biggest


----------



## DelboyTrotter (Nov 14, 2009)

canuckjill said:


> they would be runts...Jill[/QUOTE)
> 
> The smallest of the litter (your runt) can still make the standard size.
> So do not think this could be what they are, the seller would be opening themselves to prosecution as per TDA by selling as such surely.


----------

